# What day is the automatic skip update coming?



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry I haven't posted in a very long time and I'm sure no one remembers me (I only posted a couple times), but anyways address the title of the thread please.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

eman926 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a very long time and I'm sure no one remembers me (I only posted a couple times), but anyways address the title of the thread please.


Assuming you are asking about automatic commercial skipping without IFTTT, I don't think anyone here knows when the spring update is coming and note that this is only going to work on TE4 also.

Tivo is Working on Automatic Commercial Skipping

Scott


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

It's coming tomorrow......


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It’s here.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

eman926 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a very long time and I'm sure no one remembers me (I only posted a couple times), but anyways address the title of the thread please.


Yup, it came yesterday for me.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

There's nothing in the release notes, but could any brave soul tell me if this fixes the Hydra problem with large drives?


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

Craigm said:


> Yup, it came yesterday for me.


I haven't got it yet myself.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

How are people able to tell that they have the automatic skip? Is there a version number we should be looking for?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

21.9.1.v3-USC-11-849

Just go to the settings and look for skip and you will have the option of either manual or automatic skip setting.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

rjrsouthwest said:


> 21.9.1.v3-USC-11-849
> 
> Just go to the settings and look for skip and you will have the option of either manual or automatic skip setting.


Also, afaik, you will be prompted to enable autoskip the first time you watch a skip enabled show (at the first chance to skip)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JolDC said:


> Also, afaik, you will be prompted to enable autoskip the first time you watch a skip enabled show (at the first chance to skip)


Yes. And your My Shows list will look different.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not yet…..


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RSN


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

How is it working? Any misses? How quick is the AutoSKIP?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Active thread: Tivo is Working on Automatic Commercial Skipping


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

That looks like the "Live Guide", 








thread


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ok, try this: 21.9.1.v3


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> How is it working? Any misses? How quick is the AutoSKIP?


It is working great, no misses so far and it is the same speed as when you hit the skip button manually.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Do you see the SKIP notice on the screen (and hear a beep if sound effects are on) before the sutoSKIP?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Do you see the SKIP notice on the screen (and hear a beep if sound effects are on) before the sutoSKIP?


There is a notice that says that the skip is happening. Not at home so I don't remember the exact words?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Still haven't gotten my update yet


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Skip mode(21.9.1V3) works great on the bolt, but mini does not have it yet.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Craigm said:


> Skip mode(21.9.1V3) works great on the bolt, but mini does not have it yet.


I thought that if the master TiVo box has it, the tied Mini has it as well.


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

Question. Do I have to disable or uninstall any of my IFTTT applets that use Skip in order to get this update? Such as the “Alexa, trigger Skip” or the automatic Skip IFTTT provides (even though it doesn’t work all the time). (Those are two examples of a few of the IFTTT applets that work with the Skip feature that I use.)


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not to get the update, but disable after to prevent double skips.


----------



## eman926 (Sep 5, 2016)

Tony_T said:


> Not to get the update, but disable after to prevent double skips.


Thanks.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

21.9.1.v5-USC-11-849 is now the current version.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. And your My Shows list will look different.


I like the 'plain' new look on my shows. I never really used the ribbon before to switch from 'Series' "Going away soon? I've never had a issue on shows going away in years....) and sport etc... I just always went All Shows. Now it just shows more shows at a glance.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I like the 'plain' new look on my shows. I never really used the ribbon before to switch from 'Series' "Going away soon? I've never had a issue on shows going away in years....) and sport etc... I just always went All Shows. Now it just shows more shows at a glance.


Even before this you could turn those categories off if you wanted.


----------



## Willy92 (Oct 12, 2018)

It's working! We watched the Ten Commandments with it, it skipped through every commercial all on its own! Great!


----------



## GuardiansDogs (Apr 25, 2019)

Is there a schedule for the 21.9 update. Looks like the rollout started 2 or 3 weeks ago and I have not received it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GuardiansDogs said:


> Is there a schedule for the 21.9 update. Looks like the rollout started 2 or 3 weeks ago and I have not received it.


Only TiVo knows, but based on a posting on TiVo Facebook Innovate, it should start to rollout to everyone shortly so hopefully in the next couple of weeks for you.

Scott


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

The early signup is back. See this post:
21.9.1.v3


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I signed up, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks. Requested on Saturday and received today. Restarting in progress right now.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

scandia101 said:


> Thanks. Requested on Saturday and received today. Restarting in progress right now.


I requested last week and still haven't received the update so it appears to be totally random...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Finally a month and a half after requesting the update I got it. Can't test the auto skip because we're now off season and there's not much being recorded these days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> Finally a month and a half after requesting the update I got it. Can't test the auto skip because we're now off season and there's not much being recorded these days.


Late night doesn't have a season. The Tonight Show is pretty reliable but The Late Show is not repeats this week. You can test with the volume on mute if the content offends you.

Skip mode (both types) work on repeats.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Late night doesn't have a season. The Tonight Show is pretty reliable but The Late Show is not repeats this week. *You can test with the volume on mute if the content offends you.*
> 
> Skip mode (both types) work on repeats.




Or really, just choose any primetime network TV show ("Modern Family" is on tonight, and I believe that the daily "Ellen" DeGeneres talk show gets skip) and test it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Did you save any of you old shows with SKIP?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Deleted Recordings folder also show the SM icon. Just recover one.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> Or really, just choose any primetime network TV show ("Modern Family" is on tonight, and I believe that the daily "Ellen" DeGeneres talk show gets skip) and test it.





Tony_T said:


> Did you save any of you old shows with SKIP?


Thanks, I've set my Bolt to record The Ellen DeGeneres show today at 3:00 my time so that I can test tonight.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I finally got the auto skip update on all my TiVos last week. It is certainly nice. I wish I was still watching most of my content from my TiVos. But now I'm mostly watching news with them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I finally got the auto skip update on all my TiVos last week. It is certainly nice. I wish I was still watching most of my content from my TiVos. But now I'm mostly watching news with them.


I'm on TE3--does the TE4 autoskip allow you to set what news and people to autoskip over on the evening news?


----------



## rothlike (Aug 1, 2005)

I got the update but no notice or message from Tivo that it updated LOL.... I just happened to check the firmware version... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

AFAIK, they never give notice of updates, but they're announcing the new autoSKIP on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

David Shoop leaving Tivo.
Facebook:
_Hey TiVo Fans, it is bittersweet that I let you know that after nearly 10 years, today will be my last day at TiVo. While I won't be moderating this channel, I will remain and join you on the other side as a customer of 3 TiVo's myself. There are other admins and moderators that will be taking over in my place and the Innovation group will continue. Trust me, you are in good hands. While you think your feedback may not be heard, I assure you the comments, questions and suggestions are getting to the right people and they have or are taking action.

Connecting with all of you and discussing the next generation of TiVo products has been one of my favorite projects to date. _​


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> David Shoop leaving Tivo.
> Facebook:
> _Hey TiVo Fans, it is bittersweet that I let you know that after nearly 10 years, today will be my last day at TiVo. While I won't be moderating this channel, I will remain and join you on the other side as a customer of 3 TiVo's myself. There are other admins and moderators that will be taking over in my place and the Innovation group will continue. Trust me, you are in good hands. While you think your feedback may not be heard, I assure you the comments, questions and suggestions are getting to the right people and they have or are taking action.
> 
> Connecting with all of you and discussing the next generation of TiVo products has been one of my favorite projects to date. _​


Too bad. I hate to see him go.


----------



## ken kipnes (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a TiVo Bolt running 21.9.1.v9. The Automatic Skip feature is working great, however, it has been automatically reverting to MANUAL in user preferences. I'm wondering why the SkipMode setting isn't saved for long. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ken kipnes said:


> I have a TiVo Bolt running 21.9.1.v9. The Automatic Skip feature is working great, however, it has been automatically reverting to MANUAL in user preferences. I'm wondering why the SkipMode setting isn't saved for long. Is there something I'm missing?


It has been reported that if you play a recording that does not have SM, the option returns to manual.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It has been reported that if you play a recording that does not have SM, the option returns to manual.


Not quite right. I do it all the time. What will turn it off is viewing a recording from a TiVo that does not have autoskip. Like a box running TE3 or not updated to the right version of TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Not quite right. I do it all the time. What will turn it off is viewing a recording from a TiVo that does not have autoskip. Like a box running TE3 or not updated to the right version of TE4.


You are right. I have too much stuff. Sometimes it's hard to keep all the bugs straight.


----------



## ken kipnes (Oct 25, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> It has been reported that if you play a recording that does not have SM, the option returns to manual.





TonyD79 said:


> Not quite right. I do it all the time. What will turn it off is viewing a recording from a TiVo that does not have autoskip. Like a box running TE3 or not updated to the right version of TE4.


I'm not sure that either of those are right. I have 2 Bolts, both have the same software version, set with Automatic Skip. I just got through watching one show with skip, then 2 shows that did not have skip, then 1 show with skip and autoskip stayed on and worked. It seems to get set back to manual for me when I leave for a while (time undetermined) and then try to watch another recording. It definitely does overnight.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

A lot of times I'm manually skipping before the automatic skip kicks in because it takes too long. There are many times where the show will have a "coming up" which I'm not interested because we're going to watch it right after the commercials so I don't need to watch it twice.


----------



## ken kipnes (Oct 25, 2005)

ken kipnes said:


> I'm not sure that either of those are right. I have 2 Bolts, both have the same software version, set with Automatic Skip. I just got through watching one show with skip, then 2 shows that did not have skip, then 1 show with skip and autoskip stayed on and worked. It seems to get set back to manual for me when I leave for a while (time undetermined) and then try to watch another recording. It definitely does overnight.


This morning, the automatic setting survived the overnight, so even that isn't true.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’ve had autoskip for 2 months and the only time it turned itself off was when my other box didn’t have it and I watched something from it. It’s been on all the time otherwise.


----------



## ken kipnes (Oct 25, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I've had autoskip for 2 months and the only time it turned itself off was when my other box didn't have it and I watched something from it. It's been on all the time otherwise.


So, when you are streaming a show from the other box, is it the other box that is doing the skipping?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ken kipnes said:


> So, when you are streaming a show from the other box, is it the other box that is doing the skipping?


It must be interacting some way. I guess it is a client/server setup like the mini is. Easy enough to adapt the software to work the same way for a mini versus a bolt or whatever.


----------

